# 3 Poppers , 1 Swimmer.



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Sweet!!!!


I got a few today I'm going to epoxy that you'd like to throw in NJ


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Are the top three bluefin proof?


----------

